# Need help finding '87 Mazda B2200 Model



## Kimberly Carper (Nov 20, 2019)

So, my husband has been searching for a '87 Mazda B2200 model for a long time. He's looked everywhere. Chinese website's, hobby websites, everywhere. Has anyone seen one? Have one? I want to find him one for Christmas.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing (May 27, 2014)

Do you know if he looked at the Ford Courier truck by AMT. It was released in 1995 and probably doesnt have the right grill, but maybe as close as you can get for now.

Another place to look is 3D printing sites, if he (or you) havent already searched there.

:cheers2:


----------



## aussiemuscle308 (Dec 2, 2014)

although Mazda and Ford are the same car, there has not been an 87 version released of either. Not even hot wheels has released that year model of the Mazda. AMT have released a 60s version and a 70s version of the Ford Courier only.
You'd probably have to modify an earlier year to make it something vaguely correct or by heavily modifying an equal year Toyota Hilux or Ford Ranger.

This looks to be the newest body style of courier from AMT








AMT Ford Courier 001 (nlpnt) by nlpnt


----------

